# Plants or NO plants?



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey guys, I don't see much of you all putting plants of any sort in your tank, but I think it's mainly because we don't use gravel hahahaha.

But I was wondering how we can spice up our Piranha's underwater world with some plants???







Should we have plant or it just takes up space







.... I just got a new 60 gallon setup and NEED your expertise.









I have heard and would like to try putting some Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Najas and Water Sprite and maybe even Duckweed. So I really want to know of some GOOD ONLINE SITES to buy plants or STORES in SoCal?









NOW show me some pictures of your pet P's UNDERWATER WORLD and tell me something about his HOME!









Thanks ya'll!

Picture below is a 10 gallon aquarium planted with Anubias and Java Fern.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Water-sprites are the first plants I've ever heard of to use in a tank. Is this water-sprite(I think it looks like a tree, haha) the same as the bigger picture below? I heard they suppose to float on top of the water???


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I heard Water Sprites grow out of control... hahaha









Let me know of some places to pick up some plants for CHEAP!


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn the flash!


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Without


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Plants make the aquarium look more natural and it also helps out in filtration. I use plants in one of my p tanks. But with my larger sized pygos, my plants always seem to get uprooted and leaves being broken off and getting sucked into the filter


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i wish this was mine


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Mine


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i wish this was mine


 Wow!







My rb´s would mess that up in 1 feeding though


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

check out stargrass (zosterifelia, i think). it requires a lot of light but looks great and grows well.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Stugge said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i wish this was mine
> ...


 i know they would mess it up
but this is a show tank 
it won first prize a couple years ago


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

THank you! everyone for giving imput.. hey but give me some name of these plants or some site for me so I can check them out???









I love the pictures!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here are some pics of plants in my tanks.Not good quality (mobile cam).
There are many plants as:

Anubia Barterri
Anubia barterri Nana
Anubia Angustifollia
Echinodorus Bleheri
Ludwigia Repens
Java Fern
Java Moss
Riccia Fluitans
Cryptocorine Werdii (brown)
Valisneria Spiralis

and some others that i really don't know their exact names.I have try all of these with P's and the most of them were ok.

The Pics:
































































I try to use as much CO2 as i can and i use mostly the Hagen's "Flora Glow" lamps.I also have the lights on for 10 hours,even in the P's tank

Jim


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I am in the process of getting rid of the fake plants and goin totally live. Slowly but surely I will get there. Here are my live plants, the green ones are your typical spirals and the purple leaf one I dont know the name of. It looked cool so I bought it







The guy said it will prolly die due to lack of light but thats ok. It looks cool for now and it was only 2 bucks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Joker said:


> I am in the process of getting rid of the fake plants and goin totally live. Slowly but surely I will get there. Here are my live plants, the green ones are your typical spirals and the purple leaf one I dont know the name of. It looked cool so I bought it :laugh: The guy said it will prolly die due to lack of light but thats ok. It looks cool for now and it was only 2 bucks.


 here are the spieces of your plants:

Valisneria

and the second not so sure but...

Ludwigia


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Yeah I beleive those are them, Thanks Jim.


----------

